# Help with Hoegger's Deluxe Milking System!!!



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

There are no visual instructions on how to use this machine.. ughh!! It is like I am suppose to know how to use the darn thing..
Can anyone do a quick video run through on how to use it? I would SOOO appreciate
it.. 
Also, I found some sort of wire filter in the bottom of the box and
not sure where it goes.. It is really small.. Is has a black rubber gasket
around it and the filter part is like a wire mesh...
Any ideas?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

call Hoeggars - they are real nice and you can even talk to Mrs. Hoeggar if you ask (sometimes she answers the phone too).


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Thats the problem.. I am a visual leaner.. I cant do something by someone simply telling me how to do it.. The machine didnt come with any visual instructions.. It also didnt not come with any visual instructions, or written instructions for that matter, on how to assemble it from the box.. Really sad!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well you can call to see if it was suppose to come with anything by calling


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

True


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

just got off the phone with them.. the answer was: play with it???
It doesnt come with any how to videos anywhere. Nor does it come with visual instructions.. already getting off to a bad start.. Wish me luck.. Or if anyone has one, a helpful video would be nice.. hint hint


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats very strange I usually get nice help. But maybe someone here will have some suggestions or a video -- try a you tube too - there might be something on there


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks Stacey.. Im not saying the suggestion wasnt nice.. LOL The voice on the other end was extremely nice.. Just not really much help when you say play with it.. KWIM?

I have tried youtube.. Nothing on there except how to clean the canister on the tank..


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I did wind up sending this unit back.. I just wasnt very happy with no instructions for 1600.
I wound up purchasing a udderly ez milker.. we will see how good it is..


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! For any amount of $ spent there should always be instructions. I would've sent it back too! No matter if they were nice or not, that's bad customer service. "Play with it", is not a helpful answer.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good to know 

Im getting an Udderly EZ milkler too


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I have an udderly EZ milker! Sooo easy to use and sooo worth the money. even if there wasn't instructions it is so easy to use and to learn how to use!


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Good to know.. cant wait to get mine.. they say it should be here by tomorrow


----------



## farmgirl1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Is it there yet? Is it there yet? lol I'm even happy for you. :dance: :stars: :dance:


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

Yep!! Got here a couple of hours ago.. It came with an instructional dvd!!! LOL
I will let you guys know how easy it works when I start seperating them at night.. The only that that turns me off at all is that the bottles are plastic.. They should offer glass bottle with them as an addition


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no I rather plastic -- can you see a goat breaking a glass bottle and then you have pieces of it everywhere -- no not a good idea! 

also was talking to a rep who sells the Udderly EZ milker and he said with the quart size bottles you have to pump longer to create a suction. Just wanted you to know


----------



## mikenandrea (Oct 21, 2009)

In my kit they sent me a quart bottle and a pint bottle.. Will play around with both of them to see which I like to use the best  Thanks Stacey!


----------

